# Is 4K output native to Hopper3, or do I need a 4K Joey?



## Mackey Bloom (Mar 8, 2019)

Does the Hopper3 have a native 4K device output (via the HDMI), or do I need a 4K Joey?

DirecTV DVR 'main unit' does not have 4K as native direct-connect output, and requires a 4K wired receiver box. Not a prime solution for what I wish to do.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Hopper 3 has 4K HDR output. One can add 4K Joeys for additional TVs ... the 4K Joeys are limited to non-HDR 4K.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

James Long said:


> The Hopper 3 has 4K HDR output. One can add 4K Joeys for additional TVs ... the 4K Joeys are limited to non-HDR 4K.


Really. How do you get it? Granted I have seen it once or twice, but I get nothing consistent.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FarmerBob said:


> Really. How do you get it? Granted I have seen it once or twice, but I get nothing consistent.


How do you get what? There is not a lot of 4K content on DISH. Not everything is in HDR (but there has been enough HDR to annoy people with 4K Joeys).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mackey Bloom said:


> Does the Hopper3 have a native 4K device output


it does


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Mackey Bloom said:


> requires a 4K wired *receiver* box


nope, it is not a receiver, but a client eg "a mini" in terms of DTV


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

The Hopper with Sling, AKA H2 could out put 4K with the addition of a 4K Joey, but the 4K Joey was and still is non-HDR.

The Hopper 3 has native 4K HDR out put via HDMI and can have 4k (non-HDR) Joey's attached for satellite 4k TV's.

ALL Joey's are clients of the Hopper, use the Hoppers tuners, internet and hard drive for all video sourcing.

A Joey alone will keep you door open.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> A Joey alone will keep you door open.


It may stop one from closing, but the ones I have are fairly light and wouldn't do much unless wedged somehow.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

and there is Super Joey … does it have UHD output ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> and there is Super Joey &#8230; does it have UHD output ?


No. What is super about the Super Joey is having two tuners, not 4K.
(A Hopper is still required. Hopper 2000 or Hopper w/Sling plus Super Joey equals five tuners.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

is a new UHD SJ model coming ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not that I know of. DISH's path forward for those who need multiple tuners is the Hopper 3. The Super Joey served its purpose adding a couple of tuners to a system with a Hopper 2000 or Hopper w/Sling (being one step short of adding a second Hopper and having six tuners). Once the Hopper 3 was introduced the need for Super Joeys was reduced.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Can HDR be added to the Joeys with a software update?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Can HDR be added to the Joeys with a software update?


Have you seen any posts about adding 4K to Joeys?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

RBA said:


> Have you seen any posts about adding 4K to Joeys?


DISH already sells a 4K Joey. However there is no HDR on the 4K Joey.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

probably due to low power CPU in it, cannot handle complicated processing like HDR, HLG, DV, etc


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2019)

Is the 4K on the 4K Joey only for 4K PPV?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

4K Joeys can also show live 4K content. Just not 4K HDR.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2019)

I just bought a 4K for my bedroom and just wanted to know if it was worth it to upgrade the Joey as well. If all you get is the PPV then it's not worth it because we don't watch PPV in there. Thanks for your response.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

treat it as future investment/improvement


----------



## moloianthomas (6 mo ago)

can i exchange my hopper hd 3 for a hopper 3 4k hd


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> is a new UHD SJ model coming ?


No. The Super Joey only made sense before introduction of the Hopper 3.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

moloianthomas said:


> can i exchange my hopper hd 3 for a hopper 3 4k hd


All Hopper 3s (including the one you have) are 4K capable.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

James Long said:


> No. What is super about the Super Joey is having two tuners, not 4K.
> (A Hopper is still required. Hopper 2000 or Hopper w/Sling plus Super Joey equals five tuners.)


The Super Joey is nice for a Hopper w/Sling for those extra 2 tuners. But it still uses the Hopper's harddrive for storage / trickplays / playback of recorded shows. It otherwise works as another Joey.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> The Hopper with Sling, AKA H2 could out put 4K with the addition of a 4K Joey, but the 4K Joey was and still is non-HDR.
> 
> The Hopper 3 has native 4K HDR out put via HDMI and can have 4k (non-HDR) Joey's attached for satellite 4k TV's.
> 
> ...


I did not know this. I thought that to receive 4K, you had to at least have the Hopper 3. I thought that is how the 4K joey received the 4K programing


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

bnewt said:


> to receive 4K, you had to at least have the Hopper 3


To "receive" video PID with H.265 [HEVC] compression you could use ANY receiver. But to un-compress the video and push it to TV by HDMI ...you should have anything what would could do H.265 codec. H3, J4k, etc


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

bnewt said:


> I did not know this. I thought that to receive 4K, you had to at least have the Hopper 3. I thought that is how the 4K joey received the 4K programing


IIRC the 4K Joey came out during the reign of the HwSling (H2) and you could receive 4K non-HDR broadcasts with an H2 and a Joey 4K on a 4K TV.


----------

